# Backlink von DMOZ wird nicht angezeigt...



## tomate (11. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

um seine Backlinks herauszufinden gibt es ja mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Man kann die Suchmaschinen zu rate ziehen, oder verschiedene andere Tools wie z.B.
http://www.linkvendor.com/seo-tools/domain-popularity.html nutzen.

Aber egal, welche Domain ich auch prüfe, eine Backlink von DMOZ kann ich nie finden, obwohl dieser existiert.

Wieso werden Backlinks von DMOZ nicht erkannt?

Viele Grüße!
tomate


----------

